# JSF+Weiterleitung zu einer Login-Page



## da.max (18. Okt 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine JSF Applikation mit Login-Funktion. Wie kann ich verhindern, dass Surfer bestimmte Seiten (die nur als eingeloggter User anzeigbar sein sollten) nicht direkt über die URL anwählen können. Optimal wäre, wenn ein Surfer eine "interne" Seite ansurfen will, automatisch zu einer Login-Page geleitet wird.

Eine Möglichkeit soetwas einzurichten sind ja Filter. Gibt es da vielleicht eine einfachere Möglichkeit bzw. einen "JSF-Way" um das zu tun?

mfg

Max


----------



## gex (19. Okt 2008)

Gut, ich verwende meist Java EE Form Based Authentication.

Aber JSF hat ja im Prinzip auch ein eigenes "Filter"-Prinzip (wenn ich das mal salopp so nennen darf)
- die PhaseListeners.

Da habe ich gerade ein kleines Beispiel gefunden, so auf die schnelle, aber Prinzipiell kannst du mit einem PhaseListener
alle Resourceanfragen auf eine gültige Session mit Rollen überprüfen.

Link:
http://mowyourlawn.com/blog/?p=6

Freundlicher Gruss


----------

